# Batman's new ride!!!! from dark knight



## 220BX (Jun 20, 2007)

IGN: The Dark Knight Image

IGN: The Dark Knight Image


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks cool.


----------



## Naren (Jun 20, 2007)

So that's his motorcycle then...? I would have thought they could do better than that to be honest...


----------



## goth_fiend (Jun 20, 2007)

goes in line design wise with the batmobile from batman begins, plus it looks pretty cool, I will say it again, if this movie is anywhere near as good as begins, I may lose my mind, they should introduce harley quinn!


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 20, 2007)

I hope its a real full functioning bike like the bat mobile.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 20, 2007)

I hope they don't repeat anything from ghost rider.


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 20, 2007)

thats pretty cool looking


----------



## playstopause (Jun 20, 2007)

goth_fiend said:


> goes in line design wise with the batmobile from batman begins...


----------



## Michael (Jun 20, 2007)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 20, 2007)

OK, and how the fuck does Batman avoid having his cape get caught up in the rear wheel??


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 20, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> OK, and how the fuck does Batman avoid having his cape get caught up in the rear wheel??



He drives really fast and it flies out behind him in a heroic manner.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 20, 2007)

Remember 'The Incredibles' and the scene with Sindrom's cape at the end? 

Looks pretty badass...

As cool as it'd be to see Harley Quinn in a film, I doubt it'll happen...


----------



## szmoszke (Oct 8, 2008)

220BX said:


> IGN: The Dark Knight Image
> 
> IGN: The Dark Knight Image


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Mr. S (Oct 8, 2008)

what an odd bump


----------



## Lee (Oct 8, 2008)

Que?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Oct 8, 2008)

lol its his first time here.
he is probually bookmarking it for a friend?


----------



## Variant (Oct 8, 2008)

As a fan of motorcycles, that looks nothing other than completely gay.


----------



## Rick (Oct 8, 2008)

Weirdest bump I've ever seen.


----------



## Naren (Oct 8, 2008)

He bumped it without saying a single word... Wow...


----------



## playstopause (Oct 8, 2008)

Probably a hardcore Batman fan that bumps Batman threads around the world so that discussions on Batman keep going.


----------



## Rick (Oct 8, 2008)

^I mean, it makes sense to me.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 9, 2008)

I bet his IP number traces back to the Batcave.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 9, 2008)

No, he's not here.


----------



## Naren (Oct 9, 2008)

Rick said:


> ^I mean, it makes sense to me.



Doesn't make sense to me. If he was a diehard Batman fan, he would probably be like "That looks so awesome! blahblahblahblah" or at least "That was cool." Not... just a quote of the the first post with no comments. I think he might have intended to respond, but accidentally posted without writing a comment.


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 9, 2008)

Its kinda funny looking back at the old posts dissing it and not knowing it was


Spoiler



the kickass emergency escape for the batmobile, and not just a second bat toy.



Don't know why I put spoilers on that, if you haven't seen the Dark Knight there's something wrong with you


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 9, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> I bet his IP number traces back to the Batcave.



Don't be ridiculous, Batman uses a proxy.


----------



## Naren (Oct 9, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> Its kinda funny looking back at the old posts dissing it and not knowing it was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yeah, when I first saw those pics, I was like "What the fuck!?" but when I saw it in the movie, it really worked and laid all of my original insults to rest.


----------

